
Why is Elon's idea so offensive to journalists? - newman8r
https://www.quod.us/article/why-does-elons-media-ratings-idea-offend-journalists
======
JoeAltmaier
Because Musk's got skin in the game. It's different when an objective 3rd
party creates such a site. When someone under fire from journalists suggests
such a thing, its obviously a hostile act and demands a response.

~~~
yasp
This. Journalists don't want skin in the game. Elon wants to give it to them.

------
Fricken
It might be because Musk is a hypocrite, with vested interests and a dubious
relationship with the truth.

Just a couple days ago Musk tweeted out he would enable 'full self driving
features' in August. It was a craftily worded, trivial statement, and
basically means that people who paid for FSD would get a few minor upgrades.

Nonetheless, several dozen media outlets happily, uncritically gave him some
free advertising, with many falsely implying or reporting outright that
Tesla's would actually be able to drive themselves come August.

Did Elon get upset about that? Of course not. Lie, distort and pander all you
want, so long as you're saying nice things about Tesla.

Say something negative about Tesla, though, and it's off to the Ministry of
truth with you.

~~~
newman8r
Interesting that you point that out, 'full self driving features' does sound
pretty misleading, I kind of glazed over that headline when I saw it yesterday
myself.

